# Worst charcter in the series?!



## Sabox (Jan 20, 2015)

For me it has to be minato this guy sacrificed his wife and son for couple of buildings and trees


----------



## Overhaul (Jan 20, 2015)

.​


----------



## ueharakk (Jan 20, 2015)

buildings and trees.

If they weren't there, minato wouldn't have had to sacrifice his wife and son.


----------



## Katou (Jan 20, 2015)

I'm ready for the hate. . .


Nagato . . .


----------



## Palm Siberia (Jan 20, 2015)

The Boulder he created Obito


----------



## Zyrax (Jan 20, 2015)

Inb4 Beta males say Sasuke


----------



## Kyu (Jan 20, 2015)

Sakura, Karin, and Kaguya are the drizzling shits.


----------



## bloodplzkthxlol (Jan 20, 2015)

hinata.

.


----------



## Addy (Jan 20, 2015)

kaguya got rapped by sakura so she had a purpose. 

i would say obito because that shit made me cringe whenever talked about rin


----------



## ScottofFury (Jan 20, 2015)

Off the top of my head Naruto & Sakura come to mind.


----------



## Arinna (Jan 20, 2015)

I'm anti-Kankurou.


----------



## Palm Siberia (Jan 20, 2015)

Arinna said:


> I'm anti-*Kankurou*.



...




*Spoiler*: __ 



 JK he went downhill for me as well after the Sasori rematch just nothing for him afterwards


----------



## Arinna (Jan 20, 2015)

^ I'm a Deidara and Sasori fan so I got really pissed that Kakuro trash talked them when he stole all Sasori's puppets and didn't even beat Deidara himself (had a lightning user did that). I dislike people with cocky attitudes with nothing to back up their talks.


----------



## NO (Jan 20, 2015)

I'm going to say Itachi because he basically states that he was the worst kind of person and that he was a failure.


----------



## Palm Siberia (Jan 20, 2015)

Arinna said:


> ^ I'm a Deidara and Sasori fan so I got really pissed that Kakuro trash talked them when he stole all Sasori's puppets and didn't even beat Deidara himself (had a lightning user did that). I dislike people with cocky attitudes with nothing to back up their talks.



Yeah that was bad how he treated the Edo Akatsuki


----------



## Elicit94 (Jan 20, 2015)

Hinata is literally a walking pair of tits solely meant as pairing fodder. That's essentially the reason Kishi gave behind her character conception.

I don't even know if Kaguya is that bad.


----------



## LadyTenTen (Jan 20, 2015)

Obito.

His reason to do all those horrible things is the most stupid I've ever read ( _muh Rin_ )


----------



## shade0180 (Jan 20, 2015)

I dislike Sauce but he isn't the worst Character in the series that would go to Sakura.


----------



## Chrollo Lucilfer (Jan 20, 2015)

Kisame, Hokages 1-4, Itachi, some of the Akatsuki, Guy and Lee and Jiraiya are the only good characters. Rest are shit.


----------



## Rain (Jan 20, 2015)

Naruto/Obito/Kaguya/Rikudo Sennin


----------



## Tanuki (Jan 20, 2015)

kin and gin trash pile brothers


----------



## UchihaJaime (Jan 20, 2015)

Can't decide between Obito and Karin.


----------



## ItNeverRains (Jan 20, 2015)

Naruto
Sasuke
Sakura
Obito
Hinata
Sai
Itachi
Minato

It's so hard to choose just one.


----------



## Ghost (Jan 20, 2015)

Karin by far.


----------



## Dominus (Jan 20, 2015)

Hinata. **


----------



## COREYxYEROC (Jan 20, 2015)

for pure uselessness. 

definitely kaguya. she brought nothing and she was just added to make the movie possible.
it really should have ended with madara. and i really hope the anime fillers naruto and sasukes fight with him to last longer
it was far too short. kaguya seemed like pure filler lmao. she didnt even kill anyone.

but the character i hate most is kabuto. my god hes so fucking annoying. i was about to gouge my eyes out in his backstory eps.


----------



## Prince Vegeta (Jan 20, 2015)

Sakura, Kaguya, Gaara's brother Kankaru or something like that

rin


----------



## Titanosaurus (Jan 20, 2015)

Sakazuki said:


> For me it has to be minato this guy sacrificed his wife and son for couple of buildings and trees



and everyone living in those buildings


----------



## Plague (Jan 20, 2015)

My Top 3 List:

Obito
Karin
Sakura


----------



## -JT- (Jan 20, 2015)

Sasuke
Sakura
Hinata
Itachi
Minato
Karin
Kurama

All for various reasons. They all had their good points, but for me the bad ridiculously outweighs the good.


----------



## Kyosuke (Jan 20, 2015)

Karin is the worst.


----------



## Shinobu (Jan 20, 2015)

Revy said:


> .​




Can you even consider Kaguya as a character?

Though Sakura and Karin had probably the most pathetic attitude towards Sasuke and were completely useless, whenever he was around.
Too bad, I liked Sakura after the timeskip in the Kazekage rescue arc.


----------



## Lammy (Jan 20, 2015)

Kiba.

That guy has verbal diarrhoea. I like him though.

Depends on what you mean by 'worst'...


----------



## Titanosaurus (Jan 20, 2015)

Luffy is the most annoying one, also Ussop


----------



## Punished Kiba (Jan 20, 2015)

- Karin
- Sakura
- Kabuto
- Obito 
- Sai
- Tenten  (Kishi didn't really give her any feats in the manga so she's essentially Canon-Fodder)
- Hinata (when she's in her "Naruto Obsessed" mode....kinda annoying imo)
- Kaguya
- Zetsu


----------



## Palm Siberia (Jan 20, 2015)

Tanuki said:


> kin and gin trash pile brothers



But did they abandon their comrades becoming worse than trash


----------



## ghstwrld (Jan 20, 2015)

Naruto flopped in the second section, most especially after the thrice-blessed savior mess


----------



## Zef (Jan 20, 2015)

Karin, and Kaguya.

I don't know what's worse.Having no personality, or having an obnoxious one. The real travesty is that they're both female characters.


----------



## ChickenPotPie (Jan 20, 2015)

It fills me with happiness to see people admit that Itachi is in the running for this.


----------



## Deana (Jan 20, 2015)

It's hard to choose between Danzo and Obito but Obito wins.

I still cringe at Naruto praising this psychotic tool when black zetsu was only telling the truth about him. XD

Edit: How did I forget about Kaguya and her bitch son? They ruined the manga.


----------



## Corvida (Jan 20, 2015)

The KKK-Kabuto, Karin and Kaguya.
Special mention to Obito?s Rin flashbacks. and of course, Hermanazo-Saint Itachi of the Perpetual Help


----------



## Raniero (Jan 20, 2015)

Obito almost single-handedly ruined the manga.


----------



## ghstwrld (Jan 20, 2015)

Kurama goes all the way to the left in the worst possible way when his friendship with Nardo magically becomes a thing out of nowhere


----------



## ChickenPotPie (Jan 20, 2015)

Corvida said:


> The KKK-Kabuto, Karin and Kaguya.
> Special mention to Obito?s Rin flashbacks. and of course, Hermanazo-Saint Itachi of the Perpetual Help



You don't like Kabuto?  What did he do?


----------



## Pocalypse (Jan 20, 2015)

Sakura 
Karin
Kaguya

God awful characters.


----------



## Corvida (Jan 20, 2015)

ChickenPotPie said:


> You don't like Kabuto?  What did he do?



I dont know, poor dear,he rubs me the wrong way ever since he appeared and was rvealed as Oro?s spy

1-Ninja cards!

2-His oh so sad and endless flashback  of doom with orphanage included 

3-His attempting to  recreate and better Orochimaru- 2.O. including revolting final form-it?s hilarious how he was the first in the race for Sasuke?s defenceless body with another two raging maniacs, Karin and Orochi, going at full speed for it.

If he appears in part 3 as mother abbess in his orphanage, he will keel me dead.


----------



## Titanosaurus (Jan 20, 2015)

I love Obito, he's dumb though, as in not very smart


----------



## -Ziltoid- (Jan 20, 2015)

If I could consider Kaguya a character, I'd say she'd be the worst one. But sadly, Kishi never gave her content, never gave her personality. Nor intelligence, or so it seemed. She was just a random form to represent the massive blob of chakra that is the Juubi. Never made sense, never added a fuck to the story, and I never missed her. Just a waste of panels that Kishi could have used for an awesome Naruto vs Sasuke battle..

In terms of characters, I'd say Sakura is the worst one. She basically had little to no impact on the story (apart from healing), which is rather sad if you consider the amount of paneltime she got. She also made little to no progress, crying as hard in chapter 699 as she did in 3.. Sasuke is a good second though, he was just trashing around like a pinball, manipulated from left to right and back again, and when he finally made his own decision he fucked up. I had expected a lot more from him, because so much of his anger was justified.
I hate Obito for his retarded rinrants. I wonder what the heck Hiruzen was doing as well, considering the number of questionable things he either did, ordered, or let happen. He was a friendly old man, but he fucked Naruto pretty hard by letting him dangle around in the village without help, without explanation.


----------



## NW (Jan 20, 2015)

inb4 obito

oh wait 



Elicit94 said:


> Hinata is *literally a walking pair of tits* solely meant as pairing fodder. That's essentially the reason Kishi gave behind her character conception.



You sure have an odd vision of Hinata.


----------



## Elicit94 (Jan 20, 2015)

Fusion said:


> You sure have an odd vision of Hinata.


Don't tell me you actually drew that just to respond to my post.


----------



## Edward Newgate (Jan 20, 2015)

Sakura, Karin, Sasuke, Kaguya, Naruto...


----------



## Bruce Wayne (Jan 20, 2015)

Fusion said:


> inb4 obito
> 
> oh wait
> 
> ...





OT:

Sasuke, Sakura, or Karin.

Honorable mentions: Obito and Itachi


----------



## Zef (Jan 20, 2015)

It pleases me much to see people say Karin



Top right panel. Nuff said.


----------



## Iwanko (Jan 20, 2015)

Sasuke, Obito or Saskura.


----------



## CrazyAries (Jan 20, 2015)

Kaguya and Zetsu (both halves, considering their real history and origins) are among the worst characters in the series, IMHO.



UchihaJaime said:


> Can't decide between Obito and Karin.



You don't have to. 

I would consider those two to be some of the worst characters in the series, too, for reasons mentioned in this thread and many others.

I liked the Obito from Kakashi Gaiden, and I have a level of respect for Tobi as a villain, but Obito's character was ruined for me when the mask went off and we were given an explanation for his turn as a villain. While I think Kishimoto did a fairly decent job of showing Obito's regret and the character did have a number of decent feats, it was the least he could do considering the mess he helped to create. I guess it was more about what Obito did, how he did it, and who he did it too, and that was met by the unwarranted focus on Rin, a woefully underdeveloped character. I kind of bear some resentment towards her because of the War Arc.

I actually liked Karin at one point, but that went to shit once it was clear she forgave Sasuke for impaling her. The worst part is how Kishimoto treated it like comedy. 



ChickenPotPie said:


> It fills me with happiness to see people admit that Itachi is in the running for this.



I'm surprised there hasn't been a tl;dr in response yet.


----------



## Max Thunder (Jan 20, 2015)

Naruto.

Kaguya comes second but by a huge margin.


----------



## Coyote (Jan 20, 2015)

Karin by far. Bidimensional character who can't get over its fucking crush, zero development. Plus I find her tremendously annoying.

Itachi for me was ruined when it was shown that his father forgave him. Everyone's too fucking good in this manga, expecially him. I would have liked him to stay more 'dark'. Same goes for Gaara's dad.

Some others are just meh.


----------



## SoleAccord (Jan 20, 2015)

Naruto for a plethora of reasons, he lost his appeal for me after the Pain battle.


Hinata  and Sakura both(for reasons that aren't their fault whatsoever. I don't like what became of their characters even before the Epilogue, a lot more could have been done with them, but that goes to a lot of supporting characters.) 

Kiba (Dude has like one move and still thinks he's top dog (oh GOD I really made that joke, fuck me man...) when it comes to others. I might have liked him more if he grew up a little, but Team Kurenai got too shafted by others. Also didn't like his Chouji downplay in the SRA, kind of a douche thing to say about a comrade. Shikamaru should've knocked him upside his head)

Probably more, but ...those are the most prominent.


----------



## blackguyinpinksuit (Jan 20, 2015)

Karin without a doubt. Trash in the form of a drawing describes her pretty neatly.


----------



## Punished Pathos (Jan 20, 2015)

Iruka, Kiba....

Iruka deserved more


----------



## Milady (Jan 21, 2015)

I'd say Kaguya.


----------



## Kusa (Jan 21, 2015)

Pocalypse said:


> Sakura
> Karin
> Kaguya
> 
> God awful characters.




Pretty much.


----------



## Bishamon (Jan 21, 2015)

A large toss up between every single Uchiha ever conceived.

But probably Sasuke and Obito out of those the most.

Outside of that there's Karin.

Also anyone who says Jiraiya or Lee: *Please just die*


----------



## Rain (Jan 21, 2015)

Jiraiya and Lee.


----------



## Zef (Jan 21, 2015)

Jiraiya was the most boring, one dimensional character in this manga.


*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Bishamon (Jan 21, 2015)

You really thought that was going to make me mad, didn't you?


----------



## Zef (Jan 21, 2015)

Gwynbleidd said:


> You really thought that was going to make me mad, didn't you?



I put in a lot of effort.


----------



## Bishamon (Jan 21, 2015)




----------



## Ghost (Jan 21, 2015)

itt people listing their least favorite characters/characters they don't like


----------



## Cocidius (Jan 21, 2015)

All the Uchiha's. If I could pick the plot I would, but I'll settle for the ones that brought the whole story down.


----------



## Patrick (Jan 21, 2015)

Kaguya. Contradicting motives, non-existing personality, bland design, boring use of her abilities and her existance made a huge negative impact on the plot.


----------



## Donquixote Doflamingo (Jan 21, 2015)

Chrollo Lucilfer said:


> Kisame, Hokages 1-4, *Itachi,* some of the Akatsuki, Guy and Lee and Jiraiya are the only good characters. Rest are shit.



Replace Itachi with Danzo and i agree.


Edit: Also Gaara.


----------



## Corvida (Jan 21, 2015)

Saikyou said:


> itt people listing their least favorite characters/characters they don't like



Nope, or I would have put Danzo, Konoha?s Torquemada.But he wasnt a bad or lame char?cter, much as I detest him.


----------



## Punished Pathos (Jan 21, 2015)

Corvida said:


> Nope, or I would have put Danzo, Konoha?s Torquemada.But he wasnt a bad or lame char?cter, much as I detest him.



Danzo is the worst character, come on Grandma


----------



## Corvida (Jan 21, 2015)

Punished Pathos said:


> Danzo is the worst character, come on Grandma



I know, beb?, I know,   that rotten root represents all the fecal matter our Messiah is supposed to cleanse, but hateable and putrid as he is and the  cause of much of the pain of half of the cast ...he Works as scum.

And thanks to him we will always have one of the most loltastic gifs  of the series


----------



## Arles Celes (Jan 21, 2015)

Worst character how?

By being boring?

By lacking personality?

By being barely given any panel time?

By acting like a jerk/fangirl/emo/being creepy?


----------



## Cocidius (Jan 21, 2015)

Arles Celes said:


> Worst character how?
> 
> By being boring?
> 
> ...



I think it encompasses that and more. I picked people I personally thought ruined the story. Others picked from the criteria you posted. Even if it's a more shallow judgement.


----------



## Rosi (Jan 21, 2015)

Worst as in worst-written? Too many of them to choose from.

I guess I'll say the main trio, since they got the most screentime. I still love them tho


----------



## Punished Pathos (Jan 21, 2015)

Rosi said:


> Worst as in worst-written? Too many of them.
> 
> I guess I'll say the main trio, since they got the most screentime. I still love them tho



You wear a lot of Team 7 sets tho...

You are a true fan, I suppose.

Dat Ring around the Rosi


----------



## Rosi (Jan 21, 2015)

I love fanon Team 7 the most. The one where they are one big family. Which is unfortunately almost nonexistent in canon.


----------



## Arles Celes (Jan 21, 2015)

Cocidius said:


> I think it encompasses that and more. I picked people I personally thought ruined the story. Others picked from the criteria you posted. Even if it's a more shallow judgement.



Who is that? Obito?


----------



## Zef (Jan 21, 2015)

You can like a character, and still admit that they're terribly written.


----------



## Cocidius (Jan 21, 2015)

Arles Celes said:


> Who is that? Obito?


No the Uchihas as a whole. Mostly because they bogged the story down and being great offenders of the asspull trope.


----------



## Punished Pathos (Jan 21, 2015)

Rosi said:


> I love fanon Team 7 the most. The one where they are one big family. Which is unfortunately almost nonexistent in canon.


----------



## Rosi (Jan 21, 2015)

I don't really get why Karin is so hated. I probably understand why some SasuSaku fans would hate her, but the rest of the readers?  

She is supposed to be a crazy in the head comic relief character and she does her job perfectly. The way she was trying to rape Sasuke back in the day was hilarious. The reason given for her obsession over him was kinda out-of-nowhere, but still cute in a way(even Sakura was never given anything more than "arbitrary interest"). Not to mention her relationship with Suigetsu has better chemistry in it than most of the supposed romances and bromances in this manga.


----------



## Zef (Jan 21, 2015)

^
Karin began dry humping Sasuke as soon as he apologized.Then later on said it felt good when Sasuke tried killing her.If there's any proof that Kishi is sexist look no farther than Karin's character . She's an embarrassment to females.


----------



## Arles Celes (Jan 21, 2015)

Zef said:


> ^
> Karin began dry humping Sasuke as soon as he apologized.Then later on said it felt good when Sasuke tried killing her.If there's any proof that Kishi is sexist look no farther than Karin's character . She's an embarrassment to females.



Its not her fault though 

Everyone wants some Sauce D 

If Oro was a chick then he would be an even better example^^


----------



## Zef (Jan 21, 2015)

^Yeah, and said females are terrible. 

And I never said Kishi is sexist, but *if* there's proof of his sexism than it's in Karin's character. The fact that Kishi thinks Karin's degradement is funny is suspect enough.

I highly doubt you've seen a female say she liked almost getting killed.


----------



## Pocalypse (Jan 21, 2015)

The double standards of Sakura fans saying Karin is some degenerate whilst Sakura is praised as a holy saint for doing the exact same shit towards Sasuke


----------



## Zef (Jan 21, 2015)

Pocalypse said:


> The double standards of Sakura fans saying Karin is some degenerate whilst Sakura is praised as a holy saint *for doing the exact same shit towards Sasuke*



*Spoiler*: __ 




Let's do a quick comparison between Sasuke's apology, and the responses of Karin, and Sakura. 


Sasuke's apology & Karin's response:

*Spoiler*: __ 








Sasuke's apology & Sakura's response:

*Spoiler*: __ 








You call this doing the "same exact shit"?
Tell me more about these supposed double standards. Karin and Sakura are nothing alike, and neither are their interactions with Sasuke. The panels I posted above make this quite clear. 

Come back to me when Sakura says something like this:

Karin likes being treated like shit. Sakura doesn't. 
I digress though since this thread is opinionated.


----------



## Bishamon (Jan 21, 2015)

Rosi said:


> I don't really get why Karin is so hated. I probably understand why some SasuSaku fans would hate her, but the rest of the readers?



Because she's _*fucking annoying*_ 

I might've tolerated her awful turn around when it comes to Sasuke, even having accepted his apology if she wasn't so obnoxious. She's completely pathetic either way, but if she was supposed to be for the sake of a laughter punching bag then she could've filled the role way better than she did.

And really now that I think about it what was really the point of introducing a character like that at all???


----------



## CrazyAries (Jan 21, 2015)

Rosi said:


> I don't really get why Karin is so hated. I probably understand why some SasuSaku fans would hate her, but the rest of the readers?
> 
> She is supposed to be a crazy in the head comic relief character and she does her job perfectly. The way she was trying to rape Sasuke back in the day was hilarious. The reason given for her obsession over him was kinda out-of-nowhere, but still cute in a way(even Sakura was never given anything more than "arbitrary interest").



What you love about her is precisely what some other readers hate about her. We are all aware of the disdain for real fangirls and fanboys, so Karin essentially being a fangirl is a strike against her. Also, perhaps fewer people find the attempted rape and slapstick funny.



> Not to mention her relationship with Suigetsu has better chemistry in it than most of the supposed romances and bromances in this manga.



I do agree with this, though.


----------



## Tangle (Jan 21, 2015)

Rosi said:


> Not to mention her relationship with Suigetsu has better chemistry in it than most of the supposed romances and bromances in this manga.



ya


----------



## Deana (Jan 21, 2015)

Warden Karin is the reason why I detest her so much. She fully converted to Oro's way of thinking and most likely helped to do experiments on her prisoners. And I try to ignore the fact that she could've let said prisoners go after Oro "died" but she didn't. And I try to forget the fact that she was supposedly keeping them prisoner in hopes of meeting Sasuke. 

But I believe that Obito, Danzo, Kaguya and her butt ugly son are worse characters than Karin, by far, so she didn't make my list and still doesn't.

Suigetsu and Karin comedy hour was fun times though. XD


----------



## Saturnine (Jan 21, 2015)

I was going to say Sakura of the Haruno, but then I was reminded of Kaguya. Bitch was horrible.


----------



## Punished Pathos (Jan 21, 2015)

Rosi said:


> I don't really get why Karin is so hated. I probably understand why some SasuSaku fans would hate her, but the rest of the readers?
> 
> She is supposed to be a crazy in the head comic relief character and she does her job perfectly. The way she was trying to rape Sasuke back in the day was hilarious. The reason given for her obsession over him was kinda out-of-nowhere, but still cute in a way(even Sakura was never given anything more than "arbitrary interest"). Not to mention her relationship with Suigetsu has better chemistry in it than most of the supposed romances and bromances in this manga.



Karin likes Sasuke because Sasuke saved her from a wild bear during the Chuunin exams.


----------



## Tangle (Jan 21, 2015)

Deana said:


> Warden Karin is the reason why I detest her so much. She fully converted to Oro's way of thinking and most likely helped to do experiments on her prisoners.



i want Karin to experiment on me


----------



## heartsutra (Jan 21, 2015)

*Just my observation heh*

I remember Kaguya's first appearance. Pretty much everyone was WTFing and drooling over her at the same time since she looked badass ? as in beautiful.

Now all I see is a lot of WTFing.


----------



## Chad (Jan 21, 2015)

Kaguya, Kakashi, Obito, Snake Kabuto, Sakura.

Nardo and Sauce are inconsistent. They have their ups and downs.

I don't think I can rate Kairn tbh, since her purpose in the story was solely comic relief.


----------



## heartsutra (Jan 21, 2015)

mizuchi said:


> Kaguya, Kakashi, Obito, Snake Kabuto, Sakura.
> 
> Nardo and Sauce are inconsistent. They have their ups and downs.
> 
> I don't think I can rate Kairn tbh, since her purpose in the story was solely comic relief.



I thought Kaguya was comic relief as well 
Maybe it's just me again.


----------



## 12771a (Jan 21, 2015)

Kaguya hands down. Don't really hate any other characters.


----------



## Revolution (Jan 22, 2015)




----------



## Punished Pathos (Jan 22, 2015)

Tobi was a good character


----------



## shade0180 (Jan 22, 2015)

Pathos said:
			
		

> was


He sucks now though.


----------



## Sixpence None The Richer (Jan 22, 2015)

*Naruto* and *Sakura* tops. Wasted characters, with a negative affect on the latter half of the series due to their "relationship" with another character; Sasuke. Others; Itachi, Madara, Obito. Kagshit is so baffling to me i'm not even going to bother.


----------



## Palm Siberia (Jan 22, 2015)

Punished Pathos said:


> Tobi was a good character



Tobi is a good boy


----------



## heartsutra (Jan 22, 2015)

I'm seriously considering Konohamaru rn.


----------



## Shadow050 (Jan 22, 2015)

worst character... sorry folks but it's probably gotta be Tobito.

the complete unraveling which lead to the transgressions - while being behind a mask the entire time and which was only revealed because his mask was broken.... only to immediately start emitting enmity toward kakashi now that the mask is off, while showing no such thing prior....

the GDLK skill showcased at times which made no fucking sense unless he either had a byakugan on at all times, or was the world's best sensor...

so much  at the shit that went down surrounding him.

HELL - him surviving the boulder crush... by falling through many many feet of ground/earth while not yet having his MS (something which was never really made sensible btw).... 

yeah, lots of WTF regarding him. 

with that said, i don't really hate him... i just think he's on the bottom of characters i 
even held in consideration.


----------



## Gabe (Jan 22, 2015)

Sasuke for me sometimes when he was the chapters focus I could not even bring my self to read what he said


----------



## Skywalker (Jan 22, 2015)

Obito easily, as he single handedly destroyed the end of the manga.


----------



## Monna (Jan 22, 2015)

Sakura was a cancerous tumor that never went away.


----------



## Jagger (Jan 22, 2015)

I was going to say Hinata or Karin, but considering their lack of development (or any writing whatsoever) along with their bland background I guess they're characters that cannot be hated because they didn't bring much influence to the manga.

At least Obito did.


----------



## tkpirate (Jan 22, 2015)

it's very hard to defend Obito as a character.and Kaguya i guess.


----------



## Raniero (Jan 23, 2015)

Jagger said:


> I was going to say Hinata or Karin, but considering their lack of development (or any writing whatsoever) along with their bland background I guess they're characters that cannot be hated because they didn't bring much influence to the manga.
> 
> At least Obito did.


Almost posted scans from the Chunin Exams.

_Almost._


----------



## Willster328 (Jan 23, 2015)

Wow so much Obito hate. Ironically he's by far and away my favorite character of the series. I don't see why people wouldn't like him, at least not to the degree of hate that I see. My best guess is probably the years and years of mystery and potential of being _THE_ Madara Uchiha, only to be revealed as.... "oh, that dude? Screw that dude".

Looking at what he represents to the series, the ties he has to Kakashi and the village, the Uchiha and the the Leaf, and his personal story  being symbolic of all the struggle that everyone went through, I think he's the personification of the series. And Naruto's appeal to his heart, inner feelings, and regaining who he used to be, was one of the best moments of the series IMO.



Worst characters for me? Probably the Raikage. Can't stand the guy.


----------



## Bishamon (Jan 23, 2015)

Jagger said:


> I was going to say Hinata or Karin, but considering their lack of development (or any writing whatsoever) along with their bland background I guess they're characters that cannot be hated because they didn't bring much influence to the manga.
> 
> At least Obito did.




Hinata was written/developed and given a background but only in part 1 and became mostly irrelevant once part 2 initiated, same as the rest of the rookies, so there's nothing making her technically "worse" than any of them in those regards (Unless you just don't like shy/reserved/quiet kind/moe-ish personalities, which is fair enough I guess). Considering how much longer part 2 was from part 1 is fair to say that Hinata's development was miniscule and ultimately didn't go to any of the places that it should've, but it was there. Since she was developed at a time where narrative was primarly character driven over plot driven, I will give that she doesn't have much importance at all within the plot, at least now that the series ended up being mostly plot driven.

However I fail to see how was Karin not written, her personality was very plainly stablished and she was being developed (Until she completely regressed and returned to being the annoying slut she is). I try not to use medical abilities to talk about a character's relevance (I've always said Sakura's work could've been done by anyone else), but she had a very special type of medicinal ability that was vital for Sasuke's survival for sometime - She was thrown aside like a mop shortly afterwards (thank god) but she did help Sasuke stay alive and be able to win fights, so her presense did affect the plot considerably until Sasuke had no more use for her.


----------



## Revolution (Jan 23, 2015)

Shadow050 said:


> worst character... sorry folks but it's probably gotta be Tobito.
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> ...



I would have loved it if [not gonna find it, but whoever finds that comic, place it here] Naruto rasengan'd Tobi's head into a mass of mush and the characters would never know who it was until Sasuke just told them.  Yes it was a comic strip on tumblr.  It would have been a perfect conclusion that would have severely cut down the bullshit from the chapters and saved us 70+ chapters of crap.


----------



## Tony Lou (Jan 24, 2015)

Even a bad character still has more substance than one devoid of any individuality.

Hinata's purpose boils down to becoming Naruto's wife, and she has no goals beyond that.

Your typical baby voiced girl in anime/manga that's only there to repeat [insert here]-kun in 90% of her dialogue and worship the ground the male lead walks on.

I would place her below Karin. At least she got a chuckle out of me a few times.


----------



## Revolution (Jan 24, 2015)

Luiz said:


> Even a bad character still has more substance than one devoid of any individuality.
> 
> Hinata's purpose boils down to becoming Naruto's wife, and she has no goals beyond that.
> 
> Your typical baby voiced girl in anime/manga that's only there to repeat [insert here]-kun in 90% of her dialogue and worship the ground the male lead walks on.



A meninist's perfect wife 

Wait a minute



Luiz said:


> Hinata's purpose boils down to becoming Naruto's wife, and she has no goals beyond that.





Luiz said:


> Hinata's *purpose* boils down to becoming Naruto's wife, and *she has no goals beyond that.*






She deserved better.


----------



## babaGAReeb (Jan 24, 2015)

karin without a doubt


----------



## Punished Pathos (Jan 24, 2015)

Revolution said:


> A meninist's perfect wife
> 
> Wait a minute
> 
> ...



Such an aggressive post.
Keep up the good work


----------



## Raniero (Jan 24, 2015)

Luiz said:


> Even a bad character still has more substance than one devoid of any individuality.
> 
> Hinata's purpose boils down to becoming Naruto's wife, and she has no goals beyond that.
> 
> ...


Ignoring Hinata's development in part 1 for your own convenience, Karin's single goal was to _peg_ Sasuke.


----------



## Tony Lou (Jan 24, 2015)

Raniero said:


> Ignoring Hinata's development in part 1 for your own convenience, Karin's single goal was to _peg_ Sasuke.



At least Karin makes me laugh. There, entertainment.

Look, Hinata had potential.

If only Kishimoto had kept her confidence and clan related problems still relevant during the rest of the series, this could be a decent character.

But then she returned in Part 2 as nothing more than Naruto's baby bearer.

And if that wasn't made clear before, I'm not a pairing fan nor do I care about the rivalry between the Hinata and Sakura fandoms.


----------



## Rindaman (Jan 24, 2015)

The Obito butthurt is ever lasting. 

"It should've been Izuna" is all I read when some of you go off on these Obito is the Worst rants.


EDIT: Mind you, the execution of his reveal was God Awful, but I don't think it's as bad as some make it out to be.


----------



## Bruce Wayne (Jan 24, 2015)

Luiz said:


> Even a bad character still has more substance than one devoid of any individuality.



Wait, is this is not case with pretty much 90% of the characters in this series? 



> Hinata's purpose boils down to becoming Naruto's wife, and she has no goals beyond that.
> 
> Your typical baby voiced girl in anime/manga that's only there to repeat [insert here]-kun in 90% of her dialogue and worship the ground the male lead walks on.



That may be the case, but Kishi has constantly shown throughout the War Arc that Hinata did grow, epecially in confidence and her relationship with Neji.



> I would place her below Karin. At least she got a chuckle out of me a few times.



Only a matter of preference. I found her and rest of Team Taka annoying and terrible.

Edit: Actually, Suigetsu and Jugo haven't actually done anything to be considered terrible.


----------



## migoreng (Jan 24, 2015)

well personally i would say naruto just because he was the biggest waste of a great character i had ever seen. might be a bit biased there because of the people that act like hes jesus (oh wait).

slightly more objectively speaking, ignoring the token kaguya, obito, etc i would say hinata and sakura are about equally bad. They're both pretty bad all round. while sakura has debatably the worse personality of the two hinata is irrelevant to the plot so that kinda balances out. they both had potential (i would say sakura slightly more than hinata) but none of it was capitalised on


----------



## Lady Hinata (Jan 24, 2015)

Juugo. He's just there, and on top of it, he's not even entertaining.


----------



## Deana (Jan 24, 2015)

Lady Hinata said:


> Juugo. He's just there, and on top of it, he's not even entertaining.


I like Juugu because of out of the team members of Team Taka, he seemed the only one that could truly cross into a real friendship status with Sasuke and it be the most realistic. Suigetsu came close second so there was something to work with in their relationship, too, toward the end.


----------



## Raniero (Jan 24, 2015)

Luiz said:


> At least Karin makes me laugh. There, entertainment.


You have an interesting perception of comedy. 



> Look, Hinata had potential.
> 
> If only Kishimoto had kept her confidence and clan related problems still relevant during the rest of the series, this could be a decent character.


It showed time and time again during the war arc that she was more confident than ever. That particular part of her character arc had already been completed. 

Everybody who wasn't named Naruto and Sasuke, along with the Uchiha and the other reincarnations of Ootsutsuki's sons, weren't relevant in the latter parts of part 2, so you can say the same about most characters, not just Hinata. 



> But then she returned in Part 2 as nothing more than Naruto's baby bearer.


Yeah, blame Kishimoto for disregarding every plot line introduced in part 1 and the earlier parts of part 2 for that bullshit in the war arc and making almost everybody satellite characters. Whole lot of wasted potential.


----------



## Punished Pathos (Jan 24, 2015)

I honestly didn't like Ao and I'm glad he is dead.

I personally wanted Kishimoto to show a flashback of Ao killing the random Branch Hyuuga that possessed the Byakugan


----------



## Ryuzaki (Jan 24, 2015)

Sakura, hands down.

And then, 1010


----------



## Sora (Jan 24, 2015)

tie between Kaguya and Karin


----------



## Punished Pathos (Jan 24, 2015)

I must be one of the few that like Kaguya and Karin. :ho
There should be more people that don't like Iruka 

Iruka, Kiba, Yamato etc.. (but the filler made Yamato likeable in my eyes imo)


----------



## Ryuzaki (Jan 24, 2015)

I thought Kaguya was awesome as a backstory but I don't think they should have introduced her as a character in the series in the middle of the actual fight. It would have been awesome if Madara just wanted to be like her, as opposed to becoming her, rather if he just attained some of her jutsu, it would have been awesome.


----------



## Bishamon (Jan 24, 2015)

The Yamato from Springtime of Youth is best character


----------



## Sora (Jan 24, 2015)

Punished Pathos said:


> I must be one of the few that like  Karin. :ho



why you like Karin?
she's like a poor woman's sakura
is it because she makes you laugh?



I don't find her funny but if I did i might like her
:/


----------



## Tony Lou (Jan 24, 2015)

Raniero said:


> You have an interesting perception of comedy.
> 
> 
> It showed time and time again during the war arc that she was more confident than ever. That particular part of her character arc had already been completed.
> ...



No, I do recall an instance in the war arc where she needed Naruto to reassure her again. 

True, most characters got that treatment. I suppose I raise the bar higher for Hinata because she has more moments focusing on her than the rookies, so I can't help expecting more depth than the average secondary character.

Funnily enough I don't mind Tenten, and she has nearly no character. She admires Tsunade, I guess? And that's about it. But she has very little screentime so it's enough.

I am no feminist, but I find it demeaning when an author makes a female character all about the love interest. It robs them of individuality and an identity independent from the male lead.

It's kinda like... the super hero's girlfriend in comic book movies. 

Overall, I can enjoy romance in shounen but something balanced like Inuyasha.


----------



## Raniero (Jan 24, 2015)

Luiz said:


> No, I do recall an instance in the war arc where she needed Naruto to reassure her again.


And she later returned the favor and was one the first people to rouse up a group of ninja in the fight against the juubi. 



> I am no feminist, but I find it demeaning when an author makes a female character all about the love interest. It robs them of individuality and an identity independent from the male lead.


That sounds exactly like a feminist. I doubt you'd be speaking the same tune if Hinata was male.


----------



## Empathy (Jan 24, 2015)

Kaguya.**


----------



## Bloo (Jan 24, 2015)

Obito and Karin stand out to me as two of the worst characters, but for different reasons. (I didn't consider Kaguya for this because I hardly think of her as a character.)

Obito is terrible because he had such a massive role in the series. He was literally behind most of the big plot points in the manga, such as Naruto being an orphan and the 4th Great Shinobi World War. What makes his character a complete piece of a shit, though, is that his entire motive was a childhood crush. A little 13 year old girl dying turned him into an extremist that believed all this deep, philosophical, depressing bullshit about how the world is evil, not fair, and can only be perfect under an illusory utopia. Like, what the hell? Anything could have been a better reason than that.

Karin is terrible for the complete opposite reason, she had no pull on the manga and yet the manga made it seem like she was supposed to. She was one of the few Uzumaki characters we know of and Sasuke hyped her as being something special and for some reason had to reappear in the war. What for? She literally just follows Sasuke around and daydreams about dating him even though he nearly killed her by stabbing her only to accomplish his goal of avenging Itachi. She literally meant nothing to him. After he tried to kill her, how did she respond? She became even more infatuated with him... Like, she's such an awful character because she's just this eyesore of a person that makes no logical sense and really you can't think of a reason as to why she needs to even be there.


----------



## Closet Pervert (Jan 24, 2015)

Tough... Typically, the more focus Kishi gives a character after a certain point, the worse they become, i think. See Naruto, Sasuke, Itachi, Sakura, Obito and Madara maybe, as well as the Hokage excluding Nidaime.

Sakura gets bonus shitty writing for being a woman. Naruto is pretty bland, implausible, and annoying, steals other people's spotlight too much  _and he's the main character_. Sasuke is a fucking mess. Itachi got way too much focus, attention, retcon, and contradiction, as well as enormous amounts of obnoxious wank.

However, there is one character who doesn't have the excuse of vast amounts of panel time giving her enough time to become shit. A character who was shit, nay, downright hateful from the beginning. She was and is extremely obnoxious and a product of pure fiery misogyny, and has absolutely nothing good about her at all after they revealed her hair is actually red.

Although i personally hate Itachi like testicular cancer, in an attempt to look at it objectively, Karin seems to take the cake. Though, in her defense, at least we don't see so much of her.


----------



## Мoon (Jan 24, 2015)

Sakura truly deserves this title , for being utterly useless in part 1 then buffed to hell in part 2. Right next to her would be Zetsu.


----------



## Revolution (Jan 25, 2015)

*@ Sora*, I like Karin because of her POTENTIAL.  In her Hebi days she was incredibly resourceful and clever.  She helped Sasuke escape the Konoha ninja when they were closely tailed.  She was strong enough to speak up to Sasuke, unlike practically any other character besides Naruto (Kakashi would just hypocritically scolding and double-standard with Sasuke).  Her power seemed to understand a person's essence, which would have made her a great partner for Sasuke, romantically or otherwise.  She understood Juugo and explained his motivation just by feeling him out.  (Her power was actually quite romantic by itself without her Tsundere shenanigans).  Then she was an Uzumaki, someone to fill in the void of having a family that Naruto did not have.  But as fast as that was revealed she was treated like shit.  

 She was once the one character who was not ashamed of her sexuality, which is pretty taboo for females in Japan, and she would call Sasuke out.   She was fearless of everything except for her own feelings about Sasuke

Supposedly she was a lone survivor from a village, just like Sasuke, and would have been an interesting person to follow as she tries to survive in a world that wants to kill her besides Orochimaru who protected her from it.  This just brings another demention and point of view to the series that deserved exploration from the moment Kimmimaru told Gaara and Lee off.

_It was blatantly obvious Kishimoto hated her and was punishing staff who kept her alive by making her a wretched annoyance.  He should have had Sasuke kill her, or even the bijuu bomb that blew up Konoha's Center, as it would have been more merciful to her character then destroying her into "I can't help it" and "He tried to kill me it felt so good". . . but I guess Kishimoto decided to make her and Ino "terrible women"._


I actually hope Karin is dead and/or Taka never shows up in the sequel becuase it's obvious Kishi does not like them. _Probably because they prove Kishi's point wrong and invalid._

*
TLDR:  Karin was suppose to be like this*


----------



## Trojan (Jan 25, 2015)

Madara is the worst character I have ever seen in my life. So, I guess he is the worst to me at least. @>@


----------



## Kujiro Anodite (Jan 25, 2015)

Chouji :inovilla


----------



## Sora (Jan 25, 2015)

Revolution said:


> *@ Sora*, I like Karin because of her POTENTIAL.  In her Hebi days she was incredibly resourceful and clever.  She helped Sasuke escape the Konoha ninja when they were closely tailed.  She was strong enough to speak up to Sasuke, unlike practically any other character besides Naruto (Kakashi would just hypocritically scolding and double-standard with Sasuke).  Her power seemed to understand a person's essence, which would have made her a great partner for Sasuke, romantically or otherwise.  She understood Juugo and explained his motivation just by feeling him out.  (Her power was actually quite romantic by itself without her Tsundere shenanigans).  Then she was an Uzumaki, someone to fill in the void of having a family that Naruto did not have.  But as fast as that was revealed she was treated like shit.
> 
> She was once the one character who was not ashamed of her sexuality, which is pretty taboo for females in Japan, and she would call Sasuke out.   She was fearless of everything except for her own feelings about Sasuke
> 
> ...


she did have potential
I get where you're coming from Revolution I just have one question for you
did you still have faith in her character after this panel?


----------



## UchihaJaime (Jan 25, 2015)

Bruce Wayne said:


> That may be the case, but Kishi has constantly shown throughout the War Arc that Hinata did grow, epecially in confidence and her relationship with Neji.



When did this happen? I'm not questioning that this happened. I just completely forgotten. The only thing I remember her doing is slapping Naruto after Neji's death and giving him confidence. While this does show her growth in confidence, she's (and her character development) still primarily connected to Naruto. Even after that Hinata is going on about Naruto's hands being strong when I thought the character would be thinking of Neji's death, further emphasizing her link to Naruto.

For the record, I don't hate Hinata. I just want a clarification.


----------



## Punished Pathos (Jan 25, 2015)

Revolution said:


> *@ Sora*, I like Karin because of her POTENTIAL.  In her Hebi days she was incredibly resourceful and clever.  She helped Sasuke escape the Konoha ninja when they were closely tailed.  She was strong enough to speak up to Sasuke, unlike practically any other character besides Naruto (Kakashi would just hypocritically scolding and double-standard with Sasuke).  Her power seemed to understand a person's essence, which would have made her a great partner for Sasuke, romantically or otherwise.  She understood Juugo and explained his motivation just by feeling him out.  (Her power was actually quite romantic by itself without her Tsundere shenanigans).  Then she was an Uzumaki, someone to fill in the void of having a family that Naruto did not have.  But as fast as that was revealed she was treated like shit.
> 
> She was once the one character who was not ashamed of her sexuality, which is pretty taboo for females in Japan, and she would call Sasuke out.   She was fearless of everything except for her own feelings about Sasuke
> 
> ...



You're a True Karin fan


----------



## Nathan Copeland (Jan 25, 2015)

yeah it's either

Karin

Obito

Kaguya

Sasuke

Itachi


----------



## Revolution (Jan 25, 2015)

Sora said:


> she did have potential
> I get where you're coming from Revolution I just have one question for you
> did you still have faith in her character after this panel?


----------



## Indigo Hero (Jan 25, 2015)

sasuke, hands down. Pain is a close second, with Itachi winning the award for the most effed up, bonkers, makes no sense, plan in history.


----------



## Corvida (Jan 25, 2015)

Revolution said:


> *@ Sora*,
> 
> _It was blatantly obvious Kishimoto hated her and was punishing staff who kept her alive by making her a wretched annoyance.
> 
> [_


_

It was blatant Taka in full went from editorial imposition to plot devices and  annoying pests - comic reliefs since Kishi didnt even want to give them individual fights.... and speciallyfrom the moment Sasuke himself went downhill.batshit.





			He should have had Sasuke kill her, or even the bijuu bomb that blew up Konoha's Center, as it would have been more merciful to her character then destroying her into "I can't help it" and "He tried to kill me it felt so good". . . but I guess Kishimoto decided to make her and Ino "terrible women".
		
Click to expand...

_


> [


Karin- as Ino, in a lesser degree,  was Sakur?s foil since her appearance-all the hopes you could have had about "At last, a non nonsense girl" evaporated as son as she tried to get rid of Sui and tried to seduce a wtf Sasuke in the very Oro base where she was introduced.

But neither of them would be "terrible women"   if  *15 years after the war,* they let go off their crush, as Ino has merrily  done and lets hope Karin has managed to do equally..

You are misunderstanding Kishi?s words about Sakura?s suddently flip flopping during Iron land arc. and her autumns skies.



> I actually hope Karin is dead and/or Taka never shows up in the sequel because it's obvious Kishi does not like them. _Probably because they prove Kishi's point wrong and invalid._
> [



Kishi didnt like them becasue they were a forced redundance since creation.



> *
> TLDR:  Karin was suppose to be like this*



Urrrrgg-at least series Ygritte is less annoying that book Ygritte but Karin was supposed to be like this only in your head canon. Kishi never saw her even like that, but as a bipolar dangerous nutcase.


----------



## Tangle (Jan 25, 2015)

Punished Pathos said:


> You're a True Karin fan



she's only a fan of fanon Karin

she doesn't like canon Karin at all


----------



## Corvida (Jan 25, 2015)

Tangle said:


> she's only a fan of fanon Karin
> 
> she doesn't like canon Karin at all



It?s easy to drop the ball with stunts like this




But Karin is the girl that started the manga already like this





And instead of being the no nonsense anti fangirl, she?s the one being this



As soon as she?s left alone with her prey.

Kishi was already leaving hints about_ who  _canon Karin was right from her glorious start, including her motives for joining the ride.-a dangerous Oro experiment.


----------



## epyoncloud (Jan 25, 2015)

sakura enough said


----------



## Tanuki (Jan 25, 2015)

Corvida said:


> It?s easy to drop the ball with stunts like this
> 
> 
> 
> ...


damn Sasuke, 0 fucks given  
much asexual 



On topic: besides kin gin trash bros, sai samui are pretty shit too, irrelevant people


----------



## Zef (Jan 25, 2015)

@Corvida, Pretty much. 

How can one say Karin had potential when she was like this from the beginning? The only time she *may* have had potential was during the Kage Summit, when she said she gave up on Sasuke; instead she came back even hornier then before, and for what? She didn't save Sasuke when he got stabbed by Madara; Kabuto did, and she didn't end up with Sasuke, hell she wasn't even shown with the rest of Taka in 699. Her character is essentially a waste.

To add unto my orginal post, I'd switch out Kaguya with Obito. As others have said, Kaguya can barely be considered a character. She's more of a plot device.


----------



## King Scoop (Jan 25, 2015)

If you think Karin had no potential because of the way she acted around Sasuke, then you could say the same thing about Sakura and Ino. The only difference is they were caught up in romantic fantasies and Karin just wanted the D.

Karin was like a female Jiraiya. And being an Uzumaki she could have been as strong as him as well.


----------



## Corvida (Jan 25, 2015)

King Scoop said:


> If you think Karin had no potential because of the way she acted around Sasuke, then you could say the same thing about Sakura and Ino. The only difference is they were caught up in romantic fantasies and Karin just wanted the D.



No-thet difference is Sakura and Ino were  caught in romantic fantasies and were forced to wake. Karin started wanting the dick and ended wanting the dick.



> Karin was like a female Jiraiya. And being an Uzumaki she could have been as strong as him as well.



Could be could be. But there was nothing to her manga -like except


----------



## Seto Kaiba (Jan 25, 2015)

Kaguya was incredibly bland, but the worst to me is Obito. What a bitch. 



Raniero said:


> That sounds exactly like a feminist. I doubt you'd be speaking the same tune if Hinata was male.



That has nothing to do with feminism. That is a common criticism, particularly regarding females in anime and manga BECAUSE they are just like he described. That just stems from a desire to want interesting female characters. You rarely get male characters like that because they tend to be more multi-faceted than that. Karin is a worse character to me, but his criticism of Hinata is spot-on. You're making baseless speculation to dodge his point.


----------



## Munboy Dracule O'Brian (Jan 25, 2015)

Sakura... never did anything comparable to Naruto and Sasuke. Even damn Kakashi was capable of competing with them in the end (Rikudou chakra + two MS).


----------



## Rax (Jan 25, 2015)

Her name is Sakura.


----------



## ScottofFury (Jan 25, 2015)

Probably Obito. Person who he cares about dies, must destroy the world.


----------



## Revolution (Jan 25, 2015)

Corvida said:


> No-thet difference is Sakura and Ino were  caught in romantic fantasies and were forced to wake. Karin started wanting the dick and ended wanting the dick.
> 
> 
> 
> Could be could be. But there was nothing to her manga -like except





She is just like Sakura and Ino in the Sasuke aspect.  Just because he chose Sakura doesn't mean they didn't care for him.  It just means "they are terrible women" - Kishi's words.


----------



## Arya Stark (Jan 25, 2015)

*
The worst*

1- Kaguya
2- Karin



Worst _written_

1- Sasuke & Sakura
2- Obito
3- Naruto
4- All Rookies

I hate you but not necessarily badly written

1- Danzou
2- Sai




Revolution said:


> *
> TLDR:  Karin was suppose to be like this*



Karin was never once intended to be that way. Only in your fanfic, I guess.


----------



## Corvida (Jan 25, 2015)

Revolution said:


> [



 Pulling chains from her ass wont make her less Horny, Sarah.  At least Sakura and Ino had a  Little world war to attend to. Karin didnt even want to heal other people rather than Sasuke.




> She is just like Sakura and Ino in the Sasuke aspect.  Just because he chose Sakura doesn't mean they didn't care for him.  It just means "they are terrible women" - Kishi's words.



No.I repeait to you again a syou always get in ff mode when it comes to Karin-She was the dark crazy one chosen to make Sakura and Ino look_ good_. Just picture that-

And I repeat to you again about Kishi?s "terrible women".

 Neither Ino nor Karin  would be "terrible women" if 15 years after the war, they let go off their crush, as *Ino has merrily done *and lets hope Karin has managed to do equally..

You are misunderstanding Kishi?s words about Sakura?*s suddently flip flopping *during Iron land arc. and her autumn skies.


----------



## Punished Pathos (Jan 25, 2015)

Corvida said:


> Pulling chains from her ass wont make her less Horny, Sarah.  At least Sakura and Ino had a  Little world war to attend to. Karin didnt even want to heal other people rather tan Sasuke.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Silly Grandma :33

Ino didn't let go of her crush.
Sai is projection of Ino's failing to get Sasuke 

He's simply the next best thing.
Option 2.
The silver, bronze medal.


----------



## Corvida (Jan 25, 2015)

Punished Pathos said:


> Silly Grandma :33
> 
> Ino didn't let go of her crush.
> Sai is projection of Ino's failing to get Sasuke
> ...



I dont think so, beb?-Sai had caught Ino?s eye ever since he appeared and later got mixed  with Sasuke in her genjutsu?s dream-So at least we know Ino is a clever girl  looking for a replacement  before the time skip.


----------



## Punished Pathos (Jan 25, 2015)

Corvida said:


> I dont think so, beb?-Sai had caught Ino?s eye ever since he appeared and later got mixed  with Sasuke in her genjutsu?s dream-So at least we know Ino is a clever girl  looking for a replacement  before the time skip.



Your intuition is peerless, Grandma :33

You are very wise.


----------



## Trojan (Jan 25, 2015)

Wow, so much Karin hate. :rofl
I honestly did not expect that when I first opened the thread.


----------



## C-Moon (Jan 25, 2015)

Hussain said:


> Wow, so much Karin hate. :rofl
> I honestly did not expect that when I first opened the thread.



That's what she gets for having little else to her aside from wanting to ambush Sasuke in his bathroom.


----------



## Light Warrior (Jan 25, 2015)

People are still on the whole "silver medal" "bronze medal" bullshit? Do you all seriously never let go of a crush after several years devoid of reciprocation have passed? Do people who move on and learn to love someone else just settle for second best because they failed to win over their one true love?

If that's how you view love, you've got a lot of growing up to do.


----------



## Elicit94 (Jan 25, 2015)

Light Warrior said:


> People are still on the whole "silver medal" "bronze medal" bullshit? Do you all seriously never let go of a crush after several years devoid of reciprocation have passed? Do people who move on and learn to love someone else just settle for second best because they failed to win over their one true love?
> 
> If that's how you view love, you've got a lot of growing up to do.


I agree, but that's how the manga treated Sai. Sai was a "silver medal" to Ino, and Naruto and Sasuke were treated as "gold medals" to Hinata and Sakura respectably. Just another reason why Kishi should have never attempted romance.


----------



## HolyHands (Jan 25, 2015)

Rofl, what is with these ridiculous Karin headcanons?

She started off as a slobbering Sasuke-fangirl, stayed as a slobbering fangirl, and concluded a slobbering fangirl. The only instance she had of moving on from Sasuke was quickly dashed in her very next appearance. Anyone who ever saw anything more to her only have themselves to blame for confusing canon with fanon.

As for the topic, the worst character is either Kaguya or Obito.


----------



## Light Warrior (Jan 25, 2015)

Elicit94 said:


> I agree, but that's how the manga treated Sai. Sai was a "silver medal" to Ino, and Naruto and Sasuke were treated as "gold medals" to Hinata and Sakura respectably. Just another reason why Kishi should have never attempted romance.



I can see where you're coming from here. I'm guessing you're thinking in terms of the Infinite Tsukuyomi, wherein Ino dreamt that Sasuke and Sai were both in love with her. Still, even in the dream, Ino showed no preference of Sasuke over Sai. So I guess by that point, Ino could have gone either way and been just as happy.

Whether Ino and Sai were able to develop a legitimate loving relationship between 699 and 700 is all headcanon. I don't think they'll be getting a movie to clarify that.


----------



## Raniero (Jan 25, 2015)

Elicit94 said:


> I agree, but that's how the manga treated Sai. Sai was a "silver medal" to Ino, and Naruto and Sasuke were treated as "gold medals" to Hinata and Sakura respectably. Just another reason why Kishi should have never attempted romance.


The only couple treated like a "medal" by Kishimoto was NaruSaku.


----------



## Elicit94 (Jan 26, 2015)

Light Warrior said:


> I can see where you're coming from here. I'm guessing you're thinking in terms of the Infinite Tsukuymoi, wherein Ino dreamt that Sasuke and Sai were both in love with her. Still, even in the dream, Ino showed no preference of Sasuke over Sai. So I guess by that point, Ino could have gone either way and been just as happy.
> 
> Whether Ino and Sai were able to develop a legitimate loving relationship between 699 and 700 is all headcanon. I don't think they'll be getting a movie to clarify that.


I'm thinking about Asuma's last words to Ino, where he said to not lose to Sakura in ninjutsu and "in love". In the war arc, we see her thinking of Sasuke as a "positive love", and this is where she shows her preference to Sasuke over Sai, so losing in love would have to mean not getting with Sasuke, thus Sai being a silver medal to Ino.



Raniero said:


> The only couple treated like a "medal" by Kishimoto was NaruSaku.


Even NH was treated as a medal, why do you think Neji died for that shitty pairing lol? He felt sorry for Hinata, and he couldn't think of any other way for them to bond, so he had to resort to killing a character for it to work because apparently she couldn't end up with anyone else. 

NH/SS/NS/SI, all of them were treated as medals.


----------



## Raniero (Jan 26, 2015)

Elicit94 said:


> Even NH was treated as a medal, why do you think Neji died for that shitty pairing lol? He felt sorry for Hinata, and he couldn't think of any other way for them to bond, so he had to resort to killing a character for it to work because apparently she couldn't end up with anyone else.


This happens when you can't read. He specified that Neji was their "cupid", something that predates Shippuden. The couple would have happened with or without Neji dying, because it was something set in stone for years already. Kishimoto just chose to use Neji as a device to give them their big moment during the war. Sounds shitty, but developing a relationship at the expense of a character is nothing new in writing.  (I mean, one of the many ways for NaruSaku to have happened would have to have at least killed off Sasuke)

And that "pitiful" thing was already clarified to have meant that it would have been sad for Kishimoto to have built up Hinata's feelings for Naruto all this time and not have anything come out of it.

So no, the only thing treated as a medal was Sakura for Naruto, which Kishimoto himself laughed at the very idea of doing.


----------



## tkpirate (Jan 26, 2015)

Elicit94 said:


> Even NH was treated as a medal, why do you think Neji died for that shitty pairing lol? .



except Neji didn't die for any pairing.

he died to save Hinata and Naruto.


----------



## Trojan (Jan 26, 2015)

tkpirate said:


> except Neji didn't die for any pairing.
> 
> he died to save Hinata and Naruto.



actually Kishi said that Neji died for the paring to happen in his interview.


----------



## Elicit94 (Jan 26, 2015)

Raniero said:


> This happens when you can't read. He specified that Neji was their "cupid", something that predates Shippuden. The couple would have happened with or without Neji dying, because it was something set in stone for years already. Kishimoto just chose to use Neji as a device to give them their big moment during the war. Sounds shitty, but developing a relationship at the expense of a character is nothing new in writing.  (I mean, one of the many ways for NaruSaku to have happened would have to have at least killed off Sasuke)
> 
> And that "pitiful" thing was already clarified to have meant that it would have been sad for Kishimoto to have built up Hinata's feelings for Naruto all this time and not have anything come out of it.
> 
> So no, the only thing treated as a medal was Sakura for Naruto, which Kishimoto himself laughed at the very idea of doing.


If he couldn't think of any other way to use Neji as "cupid" other than killing him off, then that just means he thinks of Naruto as an object to be won for Hinata at all costs.


----------



## Tangle (Jan 26, 2015)

tkpirate said:


> except Neji didn't die for any pairing.
> 
> he died to save Hinata and Naruto.



lel he blatantly stated that Neji died for NH


----------



## tkpirate (Jan 26, 2015)

Tangle said:


> lel he blatantly stated that Neji died for NH



where?link?

he died to save Hinata and Naruto,not for their pairing.


----------



## Revolution (Jan 26, 2015)

Corvida said:


> It was blatant Taka in full went from editorial imposition to plot devices and  annoying pests - comic reliefs since Kishi didnt even want to give them individual fights.... and speciallyfrom the moment Sasuke himself went downhill.batshit.
> 
> 
> 
> ...





Corvida said:


> It?s easy to drop the ball with stunts like this
> 
> 
> 
> ...





Tangle said:


> she's only a fan of fanon Karin
> 
> she doesn't like canon Karin at all





King Scoop said:


> If you think Karin had no potential because of the way she acted around Sasuke, then you could say the same thing about Sakura and Ino. The only difference is they were caught up in romantic fantasies and Karin just wanted the D.
> 
> *Karin was like a female Jiraiya. And being an Uzumaki she could have been as strong as him as well.*



I was about to respond but King Scoop said it before me.  She was SEXUAL and not ashamed. Yes, I love Karin in all those pictures you posted, Corvida.  And Sakura falling for Naruto does not make her a gold digger if they were best friends.  It makes for a strong, long-lasting marriage. It makes Naruto a made man.



Corvida said:


> Karin- as Ino, in a lesser degree,  was Sakur?s foil since her appearance-all the hopes you could have had about "At last, a non nonsense girl" evaporated as son as she tried to get rid of Sui and tried to seduce a wtf Sasuke in the very Oro base where she was introduced.



Again, Karin is only a ROMANTIC foil?   NOW I KNOW WHY YOU DON'T LIKE HER!!!!   (or at least I can point this out, since you admitted it)  This is why SS people don't like Karin.  Only because she is a romantic threat.  The story means nothing as long as your OTP happens.


----------



## Raniero (Jan 26, 2015)

Elicit94 said:


> If he couldn't think of any other way to use Neji as "cupid" other than killing him off, *then that just means he thinks of Naruto as an object to be won for Hinata at all costs.*


What kind of logic did you use to come to that conclusion from Neji's death? lol


----------



## Revolution (Jan 26, 2015)

tkpirate said:


> where?link?
> 
> he died to save Hinata and Naruto,not for their pairing.





_dreading the miniseries to come.  Just let it die._


----------



## rogersmattr (Jan 26, 2015)

It's just bizarre that in The Last, which is effectively a NaruHina fanservice movie, Neji isn't even mentioned. Did they just not know at the time of production that happened, or did they tell Kishimoto to shove that up his ass. Sincerely hope it's the latter, because if Hinata confessing her feelings then getting stomped by Pain wasn't enough of a "cupid" moment, then something is seriously fucking wrong with your storytelling.


----------



## Revolution (Jan 26, 2015)

^^^


Elicit94 said:


> If he couldn't think of any other way to use Neji as "cupid" other than killing him off, then that just means he thinks of Naruto as an object to be won for Hinata at all costs.





Raniero said:


> What kind of logic did you use to come to that conclusion from Neji's death? lol



Sasuke was just an object to be conquered by Naruto and Sakura respectively.

Kishi didn't believe Hinata could get Naruto on her own?

No point in putting any logic to this manga.


----------



## Raniero (Jan 26, 2015)

Revolution said:


> I was about to respond but King Scoop said it before me.  She was SEXUAL and not ashamed. Yes, I love Karin in all those pictures you posted, Corvida.  And Sakura falling for Naruto does not make her a gold digger if they were best friends.  It makes for a strong, long-lasting marriage. It makes Naruto a made man.


Sakura falling for Naruto would be shit writing in of itself. 



> ^Sasuke was just an object to be conquered by Naruto and Sakura respectively.


How deep in your ass did you pull this from? 



> Kishi didn't believe Hinata could get Naruto on her own?
> 
> No point in putting any logic to this manga.


Killing Neji off as a plot device to give Naruto and Hinata a moment that wasn't even the main factor in them getting together doesn't imply that. And even if it did? So what? Doesn't ruin the validity of the couple.

It still doesn't explain Elicit's retarded response.


----------



## Seto Kaiba (Jan 26, 2015)

Kishimoto seriously fucked up on the relationships, it was going to be shoddy writing however way you sliced it. The problem lied more in the fact that it's not an area, among others, that he was particularly good at. Consequently, particular characterizations of individual characters within these relationships, speculative or canon, suffered as a result.


----------



## rogersmattr (Jan 26, 2015)

Eh, after 469 NaruSaku was dead to me. I was positive it was endgame before 437 shook everything up, then 469 shot it in the head. Just wouldnt have made sense to me for it to happen after that, but considering how nonsensical his storytelling got, it wouldn't have surprised me one bit.


----------



## rogersmattr (Jan 26, 2015)

Seto Kaiba said:


> Kishimoto seriously fucked up on the relationships, it was going to be shoddy writing however way you sliced it. The problem lied more in the fact that it's not an area, among others, that he was particularly good at. Consequently, particular characterizations of individual characters within these relationships, speculative or canon, suffered as a result.


This. It's not really a big deal because it is a battle shounen, after all, but no one can argue that relationships of any kind in this series were well writtwn.


----------



## tkpirate (Jan 26, 2015)

Revolution said:


>



it dosen't make any sense though.

it would make more sense if Kishi meant Neji was the ''cupid'' because without him either Hinata or Naruto would die,and NH wouldn't be possible.



> _dreading the miniseries to come.  Just let it die._



don't worry Revolution,awesome Sasuke will be back in the mini series.and you will like him again.


----------



## rogersmattr (Jan 26, 2015)

It almost feels like after Yahagi left Kishimoto didn't really know what to do with the romance subplots and jumped the shark by having Hinata confess when she did. Her confession itself isn't bad at all, but how it was handled afterwards may just be some of the worst romance writing I've ever seen, and I'm saying that as a moderate NaruHina fan. Kind of wish they'd let Yahagi help Kishimoto flesh out those things to the end of the story so they didn't have to take up all of the focus post ending.


----------



## Raniero (Jan 26, 2015)

rogersmattr said:


> It almost feels like after Yahagi left Kishimoto didn't really know what to do with the romance subplots and jumped the shark by having Hinata confess when she did. Her confession itself isn't bad at all, but how it was handled afterwards may just be some of the worst romance writing I've ever seen, and I'm saying that as a moderate NaruHina fan. Kind of wish they'd let Yahagi help Kishimoto flesh out those things to the end of the story so they didn't have to take up all of the focus post ending.


Because Kishimoto knew that if Naruto ever confronted Hinata about her confession in the manga, he'd basically be forced to confirm the pairing, when his editors (and probably Kishimoto himself) wanted to milk the romantic subplot for all it was worth.


----------



## rogersmattr (Jan 26, 2015)

Raniero said:


> Because Kishimoto knew that if Naruto ever confronted Hinata about her confession in the manga, he'd basically be forced to confirm the pairing, when his editors (and probably Kishimoto himself) wanted to milk the romantic subplot for all it was worth.


That's why I said jumping the shark. You either make Naruto into an oblivious dumbass or a complete douche with the way they handled it. She shouldn't have confessed with more than 250+ chapters of manga left if the plot point wasn't even going to get resolved or touched on in any sort of fashion until literally the end of the series. It's just piss poor storytelling.


----------



## Revolution (Jan 26, 2015)

tkpirate said:


> don't worry Revolution,awesome Sasuke will be back in the mini series.and you will like him again.



Only if the truth about the massacre was revealed on how the Uchiha helped form the village only to be persecuted into a dangerous corner forcing them to fight back for their survival.  

Only if he actually put Kishimoto Kakashi in his place instead of


Otherwise, I'm done.  

He was seemingly the voice of the victims of the shinobi world and what does he do?  surrender to the caste system that is Konoha and the power of the Five Villages


Besides, Kishi wrote all the Uchiha into an emotionally retarded clan instead of the brilliant and used clan they appeared to be before "You let Rin die".


On top of that, he abandoned Taka, and is not even there for his family!   At least Sakura is useful.


----------



## Raniero (Jan 26, 2015)

I'm a bit baffled so many people think Karin and Sakura are worse than _Obito_. 



rogersmattr said:


> That's why I said jumping the shark. You either make Naruto into an oblivious dumbass or a complete douche with the way they handled it.


Kishimoto is either dense or uncaring about the whole thing. He insisted on a two year time-skip because he wanted Naruto and Hinata to be adults before they got together without either caring for or considering the obvious negative implications.



> She shouldn't have confessed with more than 250+ chapters of manga left if the plot point wasn't even going to get resolved or touched on in any sort of fashion until literally the end of the series. It's just piss poor storytelling.


I don't think it was a coincidence the failsession happened after Hinata's confession. He did it because it drew in readers.


----------



## Revolution (Jan 26, 2015)

Raniero said:


> How deep in your ass did you pull this from?





Raniero said:


> I'm a bit baffled so many people think Karin and Sakura are worse than _Obito_.



Now I'm unsure to neg you or rep you.  Would have answered the first one, but you obviously don't care to listen with that attitude.

And yes, Tobito is the worst character. 

First he was a shitty deadpool clone.  Then he was Madara.  Then he was Obito.  Then he was a lost little boy with unrealistic expectations after learning in ninja school that comrades die.  Then he became the hydrogenated fat content of the manga pulling in many issues of dialogue and slowing down the story to a snails' pace.  1/3rd of the Manga was that pointless war.  

Why is it pointless?  He could have gone straight to Naruto and captured him.  Instead he creates a war that does nothing except extend the series and create fights for the sake of shonening instead of making a real story.

What was Kishi afraid of?  _Hunter x Hunter had a subplot of Hisoka going after the leader of the Spiders for a fight.  When it was finally his turn THERE WAS NO FIGHT!  It didn't kill the series or make it boring.  IT MADE SENSE_


----------



## rogersmattr (Jan 26, 2015)

Raniero said:


> I'm a bit baffled so many people think Karin and Sakura are worse than _Obito_.
> 
> 
> Kishimoto is either dense or uncaring about the whole thing. He insisted on a two year time-skip because he wanted Naruto and Hinata to be adults before they got together without either caring for or considering the obvious negative implications.
> ...


It's just frustrating that he's used the relationships like candy bars on a stick to keep certain fans invested in the series and after he's all said and done with his manga the focus literally shifted almost 100% to said relationships. The Last is pretty much pairing fanservice for NaruHina fans and the novel for Sakura seems like it's going to be fanservice for SasuSaku fans. 
Again, I wholeheartedly believe that Yahagi forced the romance subplots on Kishimoto and when he was promoted Kishimoto had no idea how to believably keep it open ended and interesting at the same time without fucking it up.


----------



## tkpirate (Jan 26, 2015)

Revolution said:


> Only if the truth about the massacre was revealed on how the Uchiha helped form the village only to be persecuted into a dangerous corner forcing them to fight back for their survival.
> Only if he actually put Kishimoto Kakashi in his place instead of
> 
> Otherwise, I'm done.



i don't think these things will happen,but i hope they happen.



> He was seemingly the voice of the victims of the shinobi world and what does he do?  surrender to the caste system that is Konoha and the power of the Five Villages



he haven't surrendered to the villages though.he surrendered to Naruto,and trusted that Naruto will be able to change the system.if Naruto fails,he will go for his ass again.


----------



## Revolution (Jan 26, 2015)

^
He already did fail.  Sasuke lives on the outskirts of the village.  Kishimoto confirmed.


*@ rogersmattr*


----------



## rogersmattr (Jan 26, 2015)

Revolution said:


> ^
> He already did fail.  Sasuke lives on the outskirts of the village.  Kishimoto confirmed.
> 
> 
> *@ rogersmattr*


Oh, I'm well aware of that. It's more of the fact that everything post manga seems to be shipping related. Shikamarus novel will undoubtedly have ShikaTema in it, Sakuras will have SasuSaku, even fucking Gaara is getting a love story of some sort. It's bad storytelling, but at the same time I have to give him props for what he accomplished there. Putting a laughably minimal effort into the pairings and getting such severe reactions back is brilliant in terms of making money. Shitty, but brilliant.


----------



## Revolution (Jan 26, 2015)

Well "Sakura is all about Sasuke" - KISHI'S WORDS, so Sakura's novel will likely only be about Sasuke   Also the forced idea that Ino is her best friend (instead of Naruto) even though they stopped being friends over a guy.


----------



## Raniero (Jan 26, 2015)

Revolution said:


> Now I'm unsure to neg you or rep you.  Would have answered the first one, but you obviously don't care to listen with that attitude.


Sorry, but calling Sasuke an object Naruto and Sakura were trying to conquer is one of the dumbest things I've heard all day. 



			
				rogersmattr said:
			
		

> It's just frustrating that he's used the relationships like candy bars on a stick to keep certain fans invested in the series and after he's all said and done with his manga the focus literally shifted almost 100% to said relationships. The Last is pretty much pairing fanservice for NaruHina fans and the novel for Sakura seems like it's going to be fanservice for SasuSaku fans.


It brought him in that yen didn't it?



> Again, I wholeheartedly believe that Yahagi forced the romance subplots on Kishimoto and when he was promoted Kishimoto had no idea how to believably keep it open ended and interesting at the same time without fucking it up.


The love triangle was forced upon Kishimoto in the first place (Otherwise, he would've stuck with the orginal formula of Hinata being Naruto's sole love interest). No surprise it ended up being a mess.


----------



## rogersmattr (Jan 26, 2015)

Raniero said:


> Sorry, but calling Sasuke an object Naruto and Sakura were trying to conquer is one of the dumbest things I've heard all day.
> 
> 
> It brought him in that yen didn't it?
> ...


Yeah. Some people disagree, but Hinatas concept art is a big hint in hindsight of what endgame was going to be.


----------



## tkpirate (Jan 26, 2015)

Revolution said:


> ^
> He already did fail.  Sasuke lives on the outskirts of the village.  Kishimoto confirmed.



Sasuke probably chose to live their himself.it wouldn't be fair to say  Naruto failed on basis of things like that,without knowing the details.


----------



## Samehada (Jan 26, 2015)

Chrollo Lucilfer said:


> *Kisame*, Hokages 1-4, Itachi, some of the Akatsuki, Guy and Lee and Jiraiya are the only good characters. Rest are shit.



Hell yea.

Kaguya is definitely the worst in recent memory. Bland and boring.

I really didn't like Nagato either.


----------



## Revolution (Jan 26, 2015)

Raniero said:


> Sorry, but calling Sasuke an object Naruto and Sakura were trying to conquer is one of the dumbest things I've heard all day.



You are in denial if you haven't noticed that Sasuke changed entirely for Naruto and Naruto did not change for Sasuke.  The story ended with Naruto's victory, not Sasukes'.  Naruto only wanted to beat Sasuke into submission and "save" him (which is do what HE, Naruto Uzumaki, wanted to do, not what Sasuke himself wanted to do).  Sasuke wanted to destroy the evil that destroyed his family.   That was Konoha.  Sasuke just gave up and left, not even trying to change Konoha from the inside, beside Naruto, or in any other way.   

Sasuke's character was changed for the sake of having conflict with Naruto and then loosing.  Then he was a prize for Sakura.    In the end, he was not his own person.  

The Uchiha genocide was spilled milk as far as Kishimoto cares.


----------



## Corvida (Jan 26, 2015)

Revolution said:


> I was about to respond but King Scoop said it before me.  She was SEXUAL and not ashamed. Yes, I love Karin in all those pictures you posted, Corvida.
> [



She was an extremely perverted nut case and ashamed-look how she tried to cover it, stammered to Suigetsu and only tried to seduce Sasuke when alone. It?s not bad to be a Little perverted, look at Sakura herself-but Karin was always designed to be the dangerous case.
.


> And Sakura falling for Naruto does not make her a gold digger if they were best friends.  It makes for a strong, long-lasting marriage. It makes Naruto a made man.


 Spoken like a true narsakian!!. Sakura suddently falling for naruto ouit of gulit after Sai?s treatment makes for her settling , and a nice case of rebound- That?s what Kishi tried to explain and you refuse to understand.



> Again, Karin is only a ROMANTIC foil?   NOW I KNOW WHY YOU DON'T LIKE HER!!!!   (or at least I can point this out, since you admitted it)  This is why SS people don't like Karin.  Only because she is a romantic threat.  The story means nothing as long as your OTP happens.


But my chon as I explained to you, yes, Karin and her insanity was there....to make Sakura look good in comparison.!    She was never intended to  be a romantic threat - as she was never a romantic  option. for Sasuke. 
The story means nothing? You mean your headcanon of revolutionary Sasuke and his merry band of misfits. Get into your head that Taka was only a bunch of tools to him to use in his revenge, that they werent included in his last minute revolution and that the main story was always between  Sasuke and Naruto.


----------



## rogersmattr (Jan 26, 2015)

Revolution said:


> You are in denial if you haven't noticed that Sasuke changed entirely for Naruto and Naruto did not change for Sasuke.  The story ended with Naruto's victory, not Sasukes'.  Naruto only wanted to beat Sasuke into submission and "save" him (which is do what HE, Naruto Uzumaki, wanted to do, not what Sasuke himself wanted to do).  Sasuke wanted to destroy the evil that destroyed his family.   That was Konoha.  Sasuke just gave up and left, not even trying to change Konoha from the inside, beside Naruto, or in any other way.
> 
> Sasuke's character was changed for the sake of having conflict with Naruto and then loosing.  Then he was a prize for Sakura.    In the end, he was not his own person.
> 
> The Uchiha genocide was spilled milk as far as Kishimoto cares.


I feel it would've been much better if Sasuke actually went after those directly responsible (Danzo and co) and put Naruto in a moral dilemma of who to help. Do his duty to his village and protect the Hokage candidate or take Kakashis advice and help his best friend eradicate the evil that destroyed his family. I fucking despise mad dog Sasuke.


----------



## Raniero (Jan 26, 2015)

Revolution said:


> You are in denial if you haven't noticed that Sasuke changed entirely for Naruto and Naruto did not change for Sasuke.  The story ended with Naruto's victory, not Sasukes'.  Naruto only wanted to beat Sasuke into submission and "save" him (which is do what HE, Naruto Uzumaki, wanted to do, not what Sasuke himself wanted to do).  Sasuke wanted to destroy the evil that destroyed his family.   That was Konoha.  Sasuke just gave up and left, not even trying to change Konoha from the inside, beside Naruto, or in any other way.
> 
> Sasuke's character was changed for the sake of having conflict with Naruto and then loosing.  Then he was a prize for Sakura.    In the end, he was not his own person.


You act like Sasuke had no final say in any of this, when he obviously did. lol Sasuke's character jumping all over the place was just shit writing. 

But it is interesting to see an apparent narusaku fan accusing a character of being a prize for another.


----------



## Revolution (Jan 26, 2015)

rogersmattr said:


> I feel it would've been much better if Sasuke actually went after those directly responsible (Danzo and co) and put Naruto in a moral dilemma of who to help. Do his duty to his village and protect the Hokage candidate or take Kakashis advice and help his best friend eradicate the evil that destroyed his family. I fucking despise mad dog Sasuke.



Couldn't have said it better!


@Corvida, your argument is boring when you say "spoken like a true Sasukarian".  Didn't know I was a species.  And no, Karin wasn't ashamed of herself.  She was a classic Tsundere.   Get over yourself and your shipping superiority complex.  Since it's canon, you shouldn't even bother trying.


----------



## Raniero (Jan 26, 2015)

Karin a classic tsundere? 

Wait hold up what


----------



## Corvida (Jan 26, 2015)

Revolution said:


> Couldn't have said it better!
> 
> 
> @Corvida, your argument is boring when you say "spoken like a true Sasukarian".  Didn't know I was a species.  And no, Karin wasn't ashamed of herself.  She was a classic Tsundere.   Get over yourself and your shipping superiority complex.  Since it's canon, you shouldn't even bother trying.



Karin wasnt precisely  hiding _her true feelings  _when left   alone with the object of her obssesion, precisely. You should get over your headcanons, Sarah.
She was a ripple
A redundance


----------



## Tangle (Jan 26, 2015)

Revolution confuses me because she reps me but at the same time she insults my bby Corvida


----------



## Zef (Jan 26, 2015)

tkpirate said:


> Sasuke probably chose to live their himself.it wouldn't be fair to say  Naruto failed on basis of things like that,without knowing the details.



What kind of fanfic is Revolution spreading this time? 

@Revolution, Kishi confirmed no such thing.Stop lying to people.


----------



## Rosi (Jan 26, 2015)

Raniero said:


> I'm a bit baffled so many people think Karin and Sakura are worse than _Obito_.



But he is much better than both. He is much better written than Sauce and Naruto too.

see, my subjective opinion pwns yours.




Corvida said:


> But my chon as I explained to you, yes, Karin and her insanity was there....to make Sakura look good in comparison.!    She was never intended to  be a romantic threat - as she was never a romantic  option. for Sasuke.



That's why her anti fc was created the moment spoilers about her started to surface


----------



## Corvida (Jan 26, 2015)

Rosi said:


> That's why her anti fc was created the moment spoilers about her appeared



Hey, hold your fiery horses!!!-I was speaking about both her final role in the story as a fan gurl from hell and Sarah?s opini?n about my tender feelings being  threatened about Karin?s amazing romantic awessomenes!
I know shipping wars and know Saskar FC was born as soon as Karin?s ass-literally, her ass only- appeared-on panel, along  with many oh how many mythological musings about her significance.

All wet to shit to me next week as soon as wonder girl got rid of Suigetsu and....



They began like this, and ended like this





And that was the threatening potential of Saskar aka _ve te faire foutre_


----------



## Punished Pathos (Jan 26, 2015)

Corvida said:


> Hey, hold your fiery horses!!!-I was speaking about both her final role in the story as a fan gurl from hell and Sarah?s opini?n about my tender feelings being  threatened about Karin?s amazing romantic awessomenes!
> I know shipping wars and know Saskar FC was born as soon as Karin?s ass-literally, her ass only- appeared-on panel, along  with many oh how many mythological musings about her significance.
> 
> All wet to shit to me next week as soon as wonder girl got rid of Suigetsu and....
> ...



That's how you and Grandpa were :33


----------



## Corvida (Jan 26, 2015)

Punished Pathos said:


> That's how you and Grandpa were :33





Ahhh beb?, my youth-poor grandpa


----------



## Alita (Jan 26, 2015)

Punished Pathos said:


> *I must be one of the few that like Kaguya and Karin. :ho*There should be more people that don't like Iruka
> 
> Iruka, Kiba, Yamato etc.. (but the filler made Yamato likeable in my eyes imo)



Your not the only one bro.


----------



## Alita (Jan 26, 2015)

Anyways the worst hands down is itachi. He's a prime example of why no fictional writer should play favorites with a character.


----------



## Cereza (Jan 26, 2015)

I dislike Hinata a lot.


----------



## Deleted member 23 (Jan 26, 2015)

Without a doubt Danzou and Tobirama.


----------



## Rosi (Jan 26, 2015)

Forgot about Mei. What a horrible one-dimensional mess. Kishi's sexism personified imo.


----------



## Raniero (Jan 26, 2015)

Rosi said:


> But he is much better than both. He is much better written than Sauce and Naruto too.
> 
> see, my subjective opinion pwns yours.


In my subjective opinion, you have shit taste. 

You're going to need to explain how a petty, p*d*p**** man-child who resorted to murder and terrorism because his one-sided childhood crush died is a well-written, good character.


----------



## Samehada (Jan 26, 2015)

Rosi said:


> Forgot about Mei. What a horrible one-dimensional mess. Kishi's sexism personified.



I did too. Completely right, she was a horribly written female character. Which is a shame since she was a Mizukage. You can do a lot with a powerful leader in one of the darkest villages. Instead, Kishi just made he lustful and jealous.


----------



## Rosi (Jan 26, 2015)

Raniero said:


> In my subjective opinion, you have shit taste.
> 
> You're going to need to explain how a petty, p*d*p**** man-child who resorted to murder and terrorism because his one-sided childhood crush died is a well-written, good character.


Well, you consider a moeblob and one-dimensional fanservice character like Hinata who doesn't care about anything but Naruto-kun in her life good written, so in *my* subjective opinion your taste isn't any different 

So have I blown your opinion to pieces yet?


Phew, that was painful. Since I don't really hate Hinata(I don't hate any character), only don't care enough about her. Just wanted to point out that subjective opinion is a subject opinion, and there is no need to force it upon others, yup. You think Obi-kins is the worst character, badgood for you, but don't go around asking why everyone doesn't think the same.


----------



## Raniero (Jan 26, 2015)

Rosi said:


> -snip-


Excellent attempt at deflection.

You made the claim that Obito was a good character and I questioned why that was. But instead of answering my question, you resorted to attacking an unrelated character. I guess I shouldn't have expected an intelligent response from an Obitotard 

Also, it's fucking hilarious how you're drilling me about subjective opinions, but said your subjective opinion "pwned" mine, which completely defeats the purpose of it being a "subjective opinion" in the first place.


----------



## Punished Pathos (Jan 26, 2015)

Raniero said:


> Excellent attempt at deflection.
> 
> Instead of answering my question, you resorted to attacking an unrelated character. I guess I shouldn't have expected an intelligent response from an Obitotard



Rosi can dodge anything.
He's Obito


----------



## Punished Pathos (Jan 26, 2015)

How is Kishimoto sexist for making Mei?! 

Mei exists in real life lol
Women with high career positions but can't find a Man cuz they usually want a Man thats of high standard 

Lol Kishimoto lives in fucking Japan,there are plenty of Mei like people there 
Mei represents that.
People truly don't understand characters.
You fools probably think Im making this up


----------



## MYJC (Jan 26, 2015)

Objectively speaking, the worst character is probably Sakura, especially considering that she gets much more panel time than most of the other worst characters. 

To be honest I wouldn't even consider Kaguya a character, she's more of a plot device. I wouldn't consider her to be an actual character any more than the Juubi.


----------



## LazyWaka (Jan 26, 2015)

I actually like Mei. Worst that one can really say about her is that she was the most out of focus kage, but that's more of a problem for the manga as a whole rather than the character itself.


----------



## Kusa (Jan 26, 2015)

Punished Pathos said:


> Rosi can dodge anything.
> He's Obito



Rosi is a dude ?


----------



## Arles Celes (Jan 26, 2015)

Samehada said:


> I did too. Completely right, she was a horribly written female character. Which is a shame since she was a Mizukage. You can do a lot with a powerful leader in one of the darkest villages. Instead, Kishi just made he lustful and jealous.



Wasn't Mei close to the same age as Zabuza? That would mean that she had to go through that cruel exam or at least had to live through a good portion of the time when her village was called the Bloody Mist.

How could someone living in such conditions end up becoming so cheerful and easygoing? 

For her greatest worry to be about being married...

One would expect her to be some sort of blood knight or kinky in some gruesome ways due to her upbringing, but she acts as if she never experienced any drama in her whole life.


----------



## vagnard (Jan 26, 2015)

In no particular order:

Hinata, Karin, Sakura, Juugo, Kaguya, Adult Obito, Hagoromo, Nagato, Itachi, Mei, Killer Bee, Part 2 Shikamaru, Part 2 Gaara, Ginkaku, Kinkaku, Sai, Yamato, Taka Sasuke, Children of Prophecy Naruto.


----------



## Deana (Jan 27, 2015)

Pondering upon this question more . . . Part II Naruto should be winning this.

He'd be completely insufferable if it wasn't for Part I Naruto propping him up.


----------



## ChickenPotPie (Jan 27, 2015)

MYJC said:


> Objectively speaking, the worst character is probably Sakura, especially considering that she gets much more panel time than most of the other worst characters.



She's literally the second most drawn character in the series after Naruto himself.  The quality to quantity ratio is absurd.


----------



## Platypus (Jan 28, 2015)

People are saying Danzo? Why? It's about being badly written, not about having a dislikable personality. Although the anime fillers antagonized Danzo a bit too much, but those are just fillers.

My pick would be Sakura, Sasuke or Obito. Not counting non-characters like Kaguya, comic relief characters or those with too little panel time.


----------



## samishige (Jan 28, 2015)

Can't choose between Kaguya and Sakura. Really can't. Even retconned Itachi and TonTon are much better than these two ladies.


----------



## Nathan Copeland (Feb 18, 2015)

Corvida said:


> It?s easy to drop the ball with stunts like this
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Karin is Pathetic


----------



## santanico (Feb 19, 2015)

Obito, his character disgusts me


----------



## Bishamon (Feb 19, 2015)

Still Karin


----------



## Raniero (Feb 19, 2015)

^Kanbaru <3 



starr said:


> Obito, his character disgusts me


Yes. 

why is this opinion not universal


----------



## Stan Lee (Feb 19, 2015)

1. Hagomoro 
2. Obito
3. Kaguya
4. Sakura
5. Part 2 Naruto


----------



## qazmko (Feb 19, 2015)

Kaguya and Karin


----------



## Shadow Abyss (Feb 19, 2015)

The only characters I actually came to the point of genuinely hating were Kaguya, Black Zetsu and Karin.

The first for being retcon personified, having no character and a combo of having all the powers of the ninja world but at the same time being way too incompetent to properly use them, to the point one could consider her Black Zetsu's puppet.
I also hate Karin for being a walking unfunny gag that seemed to be reading for character development once Sasuke discarded her, but quickly reverted back to the status quo with the most hollow "sorry" I've ever seen in fiction.
And then there is Black Zetsu, who is an interesting case because my hate for him actually comes in the same package as Kaguya's, he was never one of my favorites, but I feel he used to be at least a decent character before her introduction. But in the end his final characterization became just a pathetic momma's boy and considering how we've seen Madara creating him before, he is also a retcon personified.

Konohamaru also annoys me, but definitely not to the same extent as these three characters. There is a difference between just being annoying and being a product of awful writing, the later is what usually makes me hate a character.


----------



## Stan Lee (Feb 19, 2015)

Oh and Rin too. Fuck that bitch for her Obito wank.


----------



## Bishamon (Feb 19, 2015)

Raniero said:


> why is this opinion not universal



It's a tossup between Karin and Obito and anyone who thinks they're cool can suck my nardz


----------



## Rosi (Feb 19, 2015)

Gwynbleidd said:


> It's a tossup between Karin and Obito and anyone who thinks they're cool can suck my nardz



No thanks


----------



## NW (Feb 19, 2015)

It's always "the worst" something. Why can't we have a  "best character" thread? :ignoramus

That would be truly something considering there's so many shitty characters. :ignoramus


----------



## Ghoztly (Feb 22, 2015)

Guess it's time for my first character(s) bash on this forum, yay...where to start? So many shit characters, my hatred for them comes mostly from their reasoning for things. Let's get started shall we? 

Let's get the useless pile of fodder trash that everyone hates out of the way first, Sakura. Do I need to explain? The main heroine, most panel time, etc the bitch had like zero backstory she was just some regular girl. (which would have been awesome, but kishi didn't explain ANYTHING about her family or past besides /w Ino involved.)  Obsessed with a psychotic renegade hellbent on revenge, whom attempted to kill her multiple times by the way. The icing on the cake was at the end of the manga where all Sasuke had to say was sorry and he still got to smash? FUCK.OUTTA.HERE.

Obito typical whiny bitch his girlfriend died so he hates life and the world in general, because at 13 everyone knows what love is right? That girl would have been all over Kakashi's D anyways and we all know it, at 13 who the fuck knows anything of love? Jesus! 

Itachi was a great character, but since he was one of the only good characters Kishi had to wank him over and over again which came off as excessive, which in turn brought hate towards him, sad really...

Part 2 Naruto. He was okay up until the pain arc, then it went downhill and quick. I loved Naruto in part 1, he was great, likeable, then part 2 comes along and I cringe every time I see him. This is not including his lame array of terrible spammy jutsu's we are forced to endure over and over.

Part 1 Hinata she eventually became a decent character, but man she was hopeless before. My opinion changed later when she decided to attack Pain, but who didn't like that?

Part 2 Gaara just no...really, a little speech from Naruto and you go all good guy with no ill will towards anyone or anything? Straight up boring character, I forgot all his lines, his techniques were cool but fuck he was forgettable in part 2. Now, think back to part 1, now THAT Gaara was memorable. I am all for him becoming a better person, but man he was so stale.

I just realized this list was going to go on for ages, I really can only think of a few characters I didn't dislike, but it was enough to enjoy the manga, at least until the resurrect everyone and go to war with only two real people thing.

Oh, and fuck Kaguya, HARD.


----------



## BoneMoney (Feb 22, 2015)

Konohamaru, Yamato, and Sai.  They didn't really do anything for the story.


----------



## Revolution (Feb 23, 2015)

*Hagoromo, Itachi, Hiruzen, Kakashi, Obito.  
*
Basically every person who was portrayed as "*the collest guy*" but his actions only made things worse or is a flaming hypocrite.

All of these characters have that in common


----------



## Kael Hyun (Feb 23, 2015)

Sasuke and Hinata are the two that come to mind easily. Hinata because she's barely a character and Sasuke because all of this could have been avoided if he hadn't been a whiny little bitch.


----------



## bloodplzkthxlol (Feb 23, 2015)

Ghoztly said:


> Part 1 Hinata she eventually became a decent character, but man she was hopeless before. My opinion changed later when she decided to attack Pain,* but who didn't like that?*



number of people including me. 

logically speaking that was one of the stupidest decisions she's ever made. because of her selfishness of just getting in there just to tell naruto she loved him, naruto would have felt more guilt and actually responsible over losing her after he told her not to get involved.

because of her stupidity of just "rushing in" without a tactical plan after seeing what deva pein could do, not even trying to pull the rods out of him, she got herself swatted like a fly and made naruto break his oath to never use kyuubi again (granted he would have eventually broke it anyway but that was not the time nor the place.) speaking of which 

she's lucky the rampaging kyuubi naruto didn't destroy anything else in the village otherwise it would have been her fault just as much as it would his.

in short, it was a fan service moment for hinata who doesn't deserve any amount of credit of "saving" or "protecting" naruto. that goes to Minato. if it weren't for him naruto would have submitted to kurama and probably would have died.


----------



## UchihaX28 (Feb 23, 2015)

BoneMoney said:


> Konohamaru, * Yamato *, and Sai.  They didn't really do anything for the story.





BoneMoney said:


> * Yamato *



 Was waiting for someone to say this. Repped. He was especially just there once Kabuto kidnapped him. Would've just been better if he was confirmed to be dead.


----------



## Raniero (Feb 23, 2015)

bloodplzkthxlol said:


> it was a fan service moment for hinata


Fanservice doesn't involve a character getting fodderized. 



> doesn't deserve any amount of credit of "saving" or "protecting" naruto. that goes to Minato. if it weren't for him naruto would have submitted to kurama and probably would have died.


lol if it wasn't for Hinata stepping in, the series would have ended right there and he would have never met Minato.

Hate on the character all you like, but don't let biased fuck up your logic.


----------



## qazmko (Feb 23, 2015)

bloodplzkthxlol said:


> in short, it was a fan service moment for hinata who doesn't deserve any amount of credit of "saving" or "protecting" naruto. that goes to Minato. if it weren't for him naruto would have submitted to kurama and probably would have died.



too bad that Naruto disagrees with you


----------



## Arya Stark (Feb 23, 2015)

rogersmattr said:


> It almost feels like after Yahagi left Kishimoto didn't really know what to do with the romance subplots and jumped the shark by having Hinata confess when she did. Her confession itself isn't bad at all, but how it was handled afterwards may just be some of the worst romance writing I've ever seen, and I'm saying that as a moderate NaruHina fan. Kind of wish they'd let Yahagi help Kishimoto flesh out those things to the end of the story so they didn't have to take up all of the focus post ending.



Because Naruto was going to be a hero after Pain arc. Hinata stating at that point had to happen, otherwise the sincerity would have been lost. She is the girl liked him before it was cool, it was kinda a locked plot.


I admit it was handled shitty though


----------



## Cierra (Feb 23, 2015)

I would say Karin.  She is all of Sakura's bad traits multiplied.


----------



## Bruce Wayne (Feb 23, 2015)

bloodplzkthxlol said:


> number of people including me.
> 
> logically speaking that was one of the stupidest decisions she's ever made. because of her selfishness of just getting in there just to tell naruto she loved him, naruto would have felt more guilt and actually responsible over losing her after he told her not to get involved.
> 
> ...



You begin with the phrase logically speaking, but there's no logic in the post.

According to you, the villain, who destroyed an entire village with one attack, having the hero bounded, with no allies to assist him, and in the process of taking him isn't a good enough time or place for the hero to unleash kyuubi. What exactly is the correct time and place?

Hinata didn't jump in just to tell Naruto that she loved him. She jumped in order to protect Naruto, knowing that she'll die in the process. Besides, even if Hinata died, seeing Naruto blame himself for her death would would the sort of inner conflict that Naruto's character needed, especially in his relation to Kurama. It would have been much better than what we got during the Turtle Island fight against himself.

Lucky? The entire village was already destroyed, and a majority of the people were dead.

The whole point of her deed isn't whether she saved him or not, the point is that she is willing to sacrifice her life for the one she loves. How more obvious could it get than that. She did something the main heroine couldn't even do with all the screen time in the world.


----------



## ShinobisWill (Feb 26, 2015)

Karin is certainly the worst character. 

Most overrated would be Jiraiya. Although, he isn't close to the worst character.


----------



## Cierra (Feb 26, 2015)

ShinobisWill said:


> Karin is certainly the worst character.
> 
> Most overrated would be Jiraiya. Although, he isn't close to the worst character.



Curious, what don't you like about Jiraiya?  I loved him.


----------



## Alita (Feb 26, 2015)

My opinion hasn't changed. Itachi is still by *far* the worst character in this manga.


----------



## Ladlebug (Feb 27, 2015)

I thought NF got rid of the pairing debate thread, maybe they should bring it back. Lot of pint up energy here.

Also, I still can't figure out how people can hate Kiba. Like is there a chapter I forgot to read or something, he does so little I find it impossible for people to find anything about him to hate. I just can't comprehend it.

Worst Character, I guess it would have to be Kaguya since there was no true reason for her to be the final villain besides being a way to get rid of Madara I guess.

Speaking of Madara, I don't think he's the worst, but I do think Kishi overdid it with both him and Hashirama when it came to powerlevels and all.


----------



## John Connor (Feb 27, 2015)

Sai/Karin                              .


----------



## Punished Kiba (Feb 27, 2015)

Ladlebug said:


> I thought NF got rid of the pairing debate thread, maybe they should bring it back. Lot of pint up energy here.
> 
> Also, I still can't figure out how people can hate Kiba. Like is there a chapter I forgot to read or something, he does so little I find it impossible for people to find anything about him to hate. I just can't comprehend it.
> 
> ...




What?!?! People Hate Kiba ?!?!  
Why? What did he even do to get hate ? Most poeple I know like Kiba.


----------



## Alkaid (Feb 28, 2015)

The only real candidates for threads like these are for characters who got an actual decent amount of screen time. Hating on a side character who is regulated to a miniscule amount of panels over a 700 chapter series is silly. Not their fault they couldn't evolve in 2 chapters. 

For hated characters, I guess I'd pick Obito. A child throwing a tantrum.


----------



## ShadoLord (Feb 28, 2015)

Hmmm, the absolute worst character that I hate in Naruto would probably be......

Sakura<--- this dumb bitch, how she be hitting Naruto again and again and loves Sasuke even after he tried to kill her


----------



## Bananas (Feb 28, 2015)

Sasuke. His lines are cringeworthy every time. Never fails


----------



## Shadow050 (Feb 28, 2015)

how people manage to choose a character other than obito (post kakashi gaiden) is beyond me lol



KingForever7 said:


> What?!?! People Hate Kiba ?!?!
> Why? What did he even do to get hate ? Most poeple I know like Kiba.



what people hate KIBA 

"how?" indeed!

Kiba was an awesome character who was taken in a really weird direction in part 2. i understand people being annoyed at how he was handled, but hating him makes almost no sense. 

they might as well hate... Iruka or something lol.



Alkaid said:


> The only real candidates for threads like these are for characters who got an actual decent amount of screen time. Hating on a side character who is regulated to a miniscule amount of panels over a 700 chapter series is silly. Not their fault they couldn't evolve in 2 chapters.
> 
> For hated characters, I guess I'd pick Obito. A child throwing a tantrum.



this poster gets it 

hating a character with barely any screen time is:
-worthy

and Obito is definitely wearing the crown for the hated character lol.


----------



## nejigeorgia (Mar 16, 2015)

I hate Yakushi Kabuto


----------



## Lucy75 (Mar 16, 2015)

Nobody. Everyone in this manga is good in some way.


----------



## Uraharа (Mar 16, 2015)

Lucy75 said:


> Nobody. Everyone in this manga is good in some way.



I can somewhat find myself in that. I really remember hating Danzo a lot, but then when he actually died I felt bad for him because of his backstory.


----------



## Bender (Mar 16, 2015)

The person who is the equivalent of DB/DBZ Yamcha.


----------



## Platypus (Mar 16, 2015)

Obito, Team Taka Karin.


----------



## Klue (Mar 16, 2015)

Hagoromo, Kaguya, and Adult Obito.

So mad all three are Rinne users.


----------



## Indra (Mar 17, 2015)

Sasuke, Sakura, Karin, Orochimaru,  and Obito


----------



## Bender (Mar 17, 2015)

Here this guy Yamcha equivalent:



One of the first schmucks to be caught cheating in the Chunnin exam.

Just as sad as Yamcha dying in Saiyans arc in DBZ.


----------



## Seiji (Mar 18, 2015)

Kaguya.  No contest. She ain't even a character to begin wih.


----------



## Revolution (Mar 20, 2015)

Rin, Obito, Hagoromo, Black Zetsu, Kakashi, Hiruzen, Itachi.  Didn't I respond to this thread already?  They were all considered "the coolest guy" when in reality they just created more misery and problems to the world


----------

